# Back Hand Strike:



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Just getting back into training in the fighting arts!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqSJWALZvM0&feature=share&list=UU9KTnBZwvphA7O99LwU_4ig


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> Just getting back into training in the fighting arts!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqSJWALZvM0&feature=share&list=UU9KTnBZwvphA7O99LwU_4ig


I don't like your starting position. You rob yourself of so much power. 
Sean


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> I don't like your starting position. You rob yourself of so much power.
> Sean


What would be the best position?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> What would be the best position?


The closer to the body the better. Your finger tips should touch your chest. This way, when you reach the position you started from in the vid, you are already turning it over and grafting it to a thrust.
Sean


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> The closer to the body the better. Your finger tips should touch your chest. This way, when you reach the position you started from in the vid, you are already turning it over and grafting it to a thrust.
> Sean


I see! Some what winding it back? It been a long while since I been training.Thanks for the info!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> I see! Some what winding it back? It been a long while since I been training.Thanks for the info!


So, if you were to do and inward blocking motion to and incomming missle attack, you would make contact, ride his weapon back to your opposite shoulder for safety (and the wind up) from which you throw a full back knuckle grafted into a thrust, instead of trying to leave your hand out there. Remember, its ok to move up to your hand with your body; so, its not like your doomed to move your hands away from your opponent to gain power.


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> So, if you were to do and inward blocking motion to and incomming missle attack, you would make contact, ride his weapon back to your opposite shoulder for safety (and the wind up) from which you throw a full back knuckle grafted into a thrust, instead of trying to leave your hand out there. Remember, its ok to move up to your hand with your body; so, its not like your doomed to move your hands away from your opponent to gain power.


Hmmmmm....so you teach self-defense? Seem like you know your stuff!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> Hmmmmm....so you teach self-defense? Seem like you know your stuff!


Here and there. LOL


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> Here and there. LOL



Cool! Well, nice meeting you! Name Derrick!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> Cool! Well, nice meeting you! Name Derrick!


Welcome to the site. What style are you getting into? Martial Talk minds need to know. 
Sean


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks! Well the basic self-defense! I took up boxing&karate as a kid! Didn't do it for long. One of my goal is to become a self-defense instructor.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> Thanks! Well the basic self-defense! I took up boxing&karate as a kid! Didn't do it for long. One of my goal is to become a self-defense instructor.


Well, I guess my only advice is to stay down in stance, and if you like squats, you will like karate.


----------



## SENC-33 (Nov 4, 2013)

It looks like your relaxed so that is good. Turn your arm into a missle and "sink" the strike in using your entire body weight. You don't want to go through the target or pull back, you want to feel your fist penetrate and keep the energy inside your target This strike can be brutal with a knife hand to pressure points along the jaw line.

You have some fast hands by the way


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

SENC-33 said:


> It looks like your relaxed so that is good. Turn your arm into a missle and "sink" the strike in using your entire body weight. You don't want to go through the target or pull back, you want to feel your fist penetrate and keep the energy inside your target This strike can be brutal with a knife hand to pressure points along the jaw line.
> 
> You have some fast hands by the way



Being relax help with the speed part! Sound like throwing a hook? So, you saying! Not to snap back? Thanks! I train hard to developed explosiveness!


----------



## SENC-33 (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> Being relax help with the speed part! Sound like throwing a hook? So, you saying! Not to snap back? Thanks! I train hard to developed explosiveness!



Think of your fist as a 45 caliber bullet. You want a ballistic strike where the energy from the strike implodes "inside". When I strike I try to send the energy downward or upward into the body instead of straight through. When  I strike the solar plexus I sink the energy downward and you would feel it all the way into your rear end. A strike to the side rib area  I send the strike upwards into the lungs


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

SENC-33 said:


> Think of your fist as a 45 caliber bullet. You want a ballistic strike where the energy from the strike implodes "inside". When I strike I try to send the energy downward or upward into the body instead of straight through. When  I strike the solar plexus I sink the energy downward and you would feel it all the way into your rear end. A strike to the side rib area  I send the strike upwards into the lungs



That something I have to learn to do! Seem like you know your stuff?


----------



## SENC-33 (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> That something I have to learn to do! Seem like you know your stuff?



Next time you are with a training partner have him hold his arm out. Raise your arm up above your head, relax it while holding it then let it drop with zero tension onto his arm. Watch his eyes in amazement......heavy hands


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

SENC-33 said:


> Next time you are with a training partner have him hold his arm out. Raise your arm up above your head, relax it while holding it then let it drop with zero tension onto his arm. Watch his eyes in amazement......heavy hands



That like dropping down a rock or something?!


----------



## SENC-33 (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> That like dropping down a rock or something?!



The average arm weighs around 12-15 lbs.......You ever had to carry a dead weight drunk before? They seem heavier because they are totally relaxed! Same with your arm when it is relaxed.....you are hitting with its full weight


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

SENC-33 said:


> The average arm weighs around 12-15 lbs.......You ever had to carry a dead weight drunk before? They seem heavier because they are totally relaxed! Same with your arm when it is relaxed.....you are hitting with its full weight



Nope! But I do understand dead weight! So, by imploding with your strikes! It cause more damage than hitting something straight through! Basically, I need to strike upward or downward when hitting someone?


----------



## SENC-33 (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> Nope! But I do understand dead weight! So, by imploding with your strikes! It cause more damage than hitting something straight through! Basically, I need to strike upward or downward when hitting someone?



I like to direct the energy inside the body and keep it there and I will direct my strike upwards or downwards when feasible.....it makes a HUGE difference in effectiveness. You can implode a ballistic strike inside a target and they feel it for several minutes. Straight through can still be effective but not as effective. When I show people pressure point strikes  I will hit one area and where that energy would exit straight through the body I hit with the other hand to keep it in. I'm sure you have seen a knife hand strike to the neck (vagus nerve). It is painful and by itself will drop a person. If you hit both sides at the same time the effect is devestating


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2013)

BionicMan13 said:


> Nope! But I do understand dead weight! So, by imploding with your strikes! It cause more damage than hitting something straight through! Basically, I need to strike upward or downward when hitting someone?


I would lose the upward back-knuckle, and concentrate on the "DOWN" thing. Its is not about targets, its about how the human body moves in relation to those targets. Secondly, you always snap your hand back, its just the apex of the circle that changes; meaning, you can flick him on the tip of the nose, or you can place the apex behind the guys head, somewhere.
Sean


----------

